# Fuckers who been 'travelling' and then come home..



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

....and fucking talk about it for the rest of their lives.

'When I was in Oz' Etc etc..

Oh fuck off you dull cnuts - is that all you've got to say for yourself? When I want to hear about your 'holiday' I'll fucking ask and the rest of the time keep it to yourself. Alright?


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

LOL ;D


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

> ....and fucking talk about it for the rest of their lives.
> 
> 'When I was in Oz' Etc etc..
> 
> Oh fuck off you dull cnuts - is that all you've got to say for yourself? When I want to hear about your 'holiday' I'll fucking ask and the rest of the time keep it to yourself. Alright?


Bullseye!

And no I don't fucking want e-mails every week updating me on your latest exploits on the yak farm in Nepal, or the elephant sanctuary in Thailand, because I couldn't give a monkey's fart what you're doing on your oh-so-life-changing holiday.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

When I was in Lyme Regis....

I'll get me coat and anorak!!!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Did I tell you that last year in my Greek holiday the place was full of tits on the beach? ;D


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Just as long as they wern't flying out of the roof of your house and shiting all over your car....

......Oh you don't mean the blue ones or the great ones...

I'll get me coat!!


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

> I'll get me coat!!


You pinched my hat in the joke room. 
OOoopps! sorry, that' s a 'travelling' story.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Agree 100%.

Most of the fuckers are running away from something - usually themselves.

Whatever that may be, it is _always_ waiting for them when they return.

Oz bores particularly irritate. YES I KNOW IT'S BIG! And that prawns are cheap. So fucking what?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Are prawns cheap in Oz? Never knew that!!!

;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Are prawns cheap in Oz? Never knew that!!!
> 
> ;D


That's news to me too!! ;D

Are tiger prawns cheap too...or only the small variety?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Are prawns cheap in Oz? Never knew that!!!
> 
> ;D


Sorry, it's shrimps isn't it?


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I'm not sure, never got to grips with the terminology for that particular type of seafood! I mean what defines scampi, prawn and shrimp? When does a prawn become a queen prawn and when does a queen prawn becom a king prawn?? Is a giant prawn bigger or smaller than a king prawn??

Has nobody on here been to Oz so that they can enlighten us??


----------



## proeliator2001 (Feb 26, 2003)

Its all called CamarÃ£o over here - bit of pot luck when you order it though!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I'm not sure, never got to grips with the terminology for that particular type of seafood! I mean what defines scampi, prawn and shrimp? When does a prawn become a queen prawn and when does a queen prawn becom a king prawn?? Is a giant prawn bigger or smaller than a king prawn??
> 
> Has nobody on here been to Oz so that they can enlighten us??


Don't encourage them....


----------

